
Show HN: Science Videos for Young Kids Without Long Parental Preparations - fraoulitsa
https://youtu.be/4VwgarZef0w
======
fraoulitsa
Backstory of why I developed these videos & why I created them the way they
are:

[https://medium.com/@marialarkworthy/science-activities-
for-y...](https://medium.com/@marialarkworthy/science-activities-for-young-
kids-73c48c179ea1)

~~~
mncharity
I wrote this comment for a new ShowHN post with this link, which got flagged
and thus uncommentable. So I'll drop it here, fwiw.

The foil-boat coin-loading episode[1] prompted me to again wonder, might there
be some way to create connections, from activities like these, to broader
context?

For instance, there are videos of foil boats floating on gas, like[2]. Boats
that are self righting.[3] Adding foam to your recreational boat so it doesn't
sink.[4]

I found it unexpectedly hard to find a basic video on how to load or board
your small open boat or dinghy, to avoid tipping over. Canoes seem a bit too
linear. Something like[5], but with humans, ideally kids.

From past experience, this is the major bottleneck in exercises like this.
I've found current search technology painfully inadequate to find little video
clips illustrating particular concepts. It has the old feel of having a
question, groveling over a paper card catalog, finding books on shelves (or
not), looking at their index and skimming... and failing, failing, failing to
find the answer to your question. Maybe someday dialog and scene understanding
tooling will hit youtube. Until then, it's a frustrating exercise.

There are no doubt many videos which include a swim raft non-scarily flipping
over from people gathering off center. With easily-identified-with kids.
Closely relating to the foil boat video. Not as close as a hands on "here's
how to arrange hampers and people on your rowboat so it doesn't tip over", but
nice. Now try find one of those many videos... I've given up for now.

Science and engineering and math and life, are such a densely interwoven
tapestry. Accessible and motivational preK to college. But it seems
prohibitively expensive to create content that reflects that at present.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teWAPX8WBpw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teWAPX8WBpw)
[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckaJs_u2U_A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckaJs_u2U_A)
[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=foil+boat+float...](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=foil+boat+floating+on+gas)
[3]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX4mvzve00c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX4mvzve00c)
[4]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9fCykxxMvE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9fCykxxMvE)
[5]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6O6bzQSQ3s&t=16](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6O6bzQSQ3s&t=16)

